#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  How I lost Photoshop

## The Gentleman Scamp

I have lost Photoshop - it asked me if I wanted to update and I said yes and now it asks me for a serial number, I am gutted... The bloke in the Apple store gave me Photoshop a couple of years ago because he knew I couldn't afford it but he don't work there no more - any ideas?

I can not enquire about this on any of the Mac forums because they will suspend me - unless you are a Ned Flanders type you don't get far with them, gotta play by the book all the time. I would gladly buy a bona fide Photoshop if it was affordable for me, and by that I mean less than 5,000 baht but if I could do that I wouldn't still be living in a little bedsit.

I would rather not install a Pantip copy because I still technically have Photoshop, it's just that the door is locked and I don't have the key. I did consider buying a copy and just typing in the serial number but apparently the fakes don't come with serial numbers - I thought they did.

Any help greatly appreciated, please respond or PM - I need it back as soon as poss.

Many thanks,

TGS

----------


## crazy dog

This is creative suite not stand alone PS, I don't think there is anything you can do. Why not buy a legal PS elements as it has most if not all of the features you probably use? Most PS users only take advantage of a fraction of it's features.

----------


## melvbot

I had the same problem with a torrented PS/CS, it should have been OK but ended up being the 30 day trial. Photoshop Elements seemed to work fine but I always end up going back to Pixelmator as Im not a massive user/fan of Photoshop.

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/3...ac?tab=summary

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> This is creative suite not stand alone PS, I don't think there is anything you can do. Why not buy a legal PS elements as it has most if not all of the features you probably use? Most PS users only take advantage of a fraction of it's features.


How much would that cost and where would be the best place to get it?

I know Final Cut Pro is more expensive than an i-mac, but that is something I intend to buy - when I can afford an i-mac...  I don't fancy uploading it to my MacBook Pro because it's knocking 3 and a half yrs old and if it was human it would have to piss in a special bag.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> I had the same problem with a torrented PS/CS, it should have been OK but ended up being the 30 day trial. Photoshop Elements seemed to work fine but I always end up going back to Pixelmator as Im not a massive user/fan of Photoshop.


I like it, but it took me a while.

When the 30 day trial expires, can't I just get another 30 days?

----------


## Norton

> The bloke in the Apple store gave me Photoshop a couple of years ago because he knew I couldn't afford it but he don't work there no more - any ideas?


Couple of options.  

Go to Fortune Tower or Panthip and purchase a copy of Creative Suite, then reinstall as per instruction.  The CD will have a Crack to make the copy "legal".

Take your PC in and find a shop that will reinstall Creative Suite for you.  

Not sure why the update to PS has caused the problem you have but it seems the original software was not "properly" installed.  I get updates all the time and have never had this problem.

----------


## Butterfly

of course you can afford it, but it's just that you don't want to pay for it

----------


## melvbot

> How much would that cost and where would be the best place to get it?


DoGround

photo-editing program | Adobe Photoshop Elements 7

----------


## The Fresh Prince

This happened to me about 4 months ago. I was running CS3 but saw a download for CS4 on Pirate Bay so I downloaded it and tried to intsall it but it did the same code shit that your getting now.

I tried for days to get a cracked serial code but none of them workedso in the ended I had to Un-install CS4 and go back to my CS3 disks that I'd originally bought from MBK.

You may aswell do that Scampy because the copy that the guy in the Mac shop wouldn't have installed an original CS3 for you because you couldn't afford it, it would have been a pantip copy. They did the same for me, loaded up a fake that was licenced to Momo. (the name is just a coincidence)

If you don't want to buy it you can borrow my set of disks if you want. I've got the CS3 creative suite.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ That's a really nice offer TFP, assuming your version is Mac compatible, will give you a call soon.

In the meantime will look at Melvbots links and green Norton.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

yeah its the mac version.

----------


## kingwilly

> I would rather not install a Pantip copy because I still technically have Photoshop, it's just that the door is locked and I don't have the key. I did consider buying a copy and just typing in the serial number but apparently the fakes don't come with serial numbers - I thought they did. Any help greatly appreciated, please respond or PM - I need it back as soon as poss.


 
Let me google that for you

----------


## sharon

> I have lost Photoshop


I downloaded PS4 from isohunt then it worked normally the first time then the second time I used it, the same window like yours just popped up.

----------


## Butterfly

I have a serial maker for CS3,

ah only if you had brought back the cheese  :Razz:

----------


## DaffyDuck

You folks are really inept when it comes to using Google?

***serialz.to*** Download Serials 2000, Serial Box and Updates get your Version of Serials2000 and all the Updates instantly!

Aside from that, I can highly recommend, instead, Pixelmator.

$59 (US $ - whatever that comes out to in your currency) and it provides you with most of the features of Photoshop that you will use, and for $59 you get a legitimate license.

----------


## Cujo

> it asked me if I wanted to update and I said yes


welol you're thick then aren't you.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> it asked me if I wanted to update and I said yes
> 			
> 		
> 
> welol you're thick then aren't you.


I was on auto pilot and by force of habit had heeded the advice of another Mac user that advised me to accept all software updates - he of course meant the usual Apple ones.




> I have a serial maker for CS3


No you don't.




> I downloaded PS4 from isohunt then it worked normally the first time then the second time I used it, the same window like yours just popped up.


Yeah, you also told me I was ugly compared to kingwilly so you can keep your advice thankyou very much. 

Greens for the rest of you, hopefully I can do this from the discomfort of my own (PVC) chair...  I could do without a trip to Fortune Town.

----------


## kingwilly

> Yeah, you also told me I was ugly compared to kingwilly so you can keep your advice thankyou very much.


smart girl.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> You folks are really inept when it comes to using Google?
> 
> ***serialz.to*** Download Serials 2000, Serial Box and Updates get your Version of Serials2000 and all the Updates instantly!
> 
> Aside from that, I can highly recommend, instead, Pixelmator.
> 
> $59 (US $ - whatever that comes out to in your currency) and it provides you with most of the features of Photoshop that you will use, and for $59 you get a legitimate license.


It says - '50 terrabyte stuff' - fuck that shit!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I think I'm gonna have to go to Fortune Town - I suppose i'll have to take my laptop with me also... Buy a copy of CS3 and kiss the arse of the snobby Thai technician who speaketh perfect English...  Got to get a new camera case and 10k's worth of batteries anyway.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It says - '50 terrabyte stuff' - fuck that shit!


ok - no serials for you, then.

I guess you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.

You said the same thing when they passed out smarts in school, weren't you?

Oh well, a bit o' exercise will do you good.

----------


## Butterfly

^ what did you expect ? he is a mac user,

----------


## tjyflhol

Why don't you just download a new copy off the net?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Do you know how big 50 terrabytes is?

They only needed a memory of half that to make Jurassic Park!

----------


## plorf

Mac users...  :mid: 
I have all the programs I need, the Internet has been very kind with me. 
Just google it, Photoshop yourversion yourrelease serial.

Or better still, just revert the changes you've made in the last days on your computer to get back your prev version... oh it's a Mac.. can they do that ?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The question shouldn't be what can they do, its what 'can't' they do. :Smile: 

Why do p.c guys always have to turn every conversation into a mac v p.c argument?

----------


## melvbot

> Why do p.c guys always have to turn every conversation into a mac v p.c argument?


They seem to have this superiority complex for some reason, compensating for some other shortfall I guess.  :mid: 

 I think Butterfly does it because he knows fuck all about computers, Windows or Mac.

----------


## sharon

> Yeah, you also told me I was ugly compared to kingwilly so you can keep your advice thankyou very much.


Ahhhh... that's why you stopped calling me!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I think Butterfly does it because he knows fuck all about computers, Windows or Mac.


Nah he does it coz he likes gettin a rise out of blokes. :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> Yeah, you also told me I was ugly compared to kingwilly so you can keep your advice thankyou very much.
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... that's why you stopped calling me!


I only rang you once anyway!

We must have met well over a year ago now, I've since met KW and I think you're a cool chick Sharon but you need a visit to Top Charoen Optical.  :Wink:

----------


## plorf

Well by your silence I assume you can't revert the changes you've made by a couple of days on a Mac ?  :Smile:  
Therefore googling might be the thing to do.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Couple of weeks ago now Plorfy.

----------


## crazy dog

> The question shouldn't be what can they do, its what 'can't' they do.
> 
> Why do p.c guys always have to turn every conversation into a mac v p.c argument?



Worked with both for 16 years, anyone who prefers a PC over a Mac has either little mac experience, or is a masochist. I bought a PC laptop only because they were cheaper and you get what you pay for. Have a look at a G5 tower, engineering work of art compared to the insides of any PC. Mac OS still ahead of windows which still copies it. Of course if you are a little boy and just want to play games a PC is better.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think you misunderstood my post. I'm a mac user.




> Well by your silence I assume you can't revert the changes you've made by a couple of days on a Mac ?


I already answered you with. :Smile: 




> The question shouldn't be what can they do, its what 'can't' they do.

----------


## melvbot

> Nah he does it coz he likes gettin a rise out of blokes.


BF swings both ways. he's got a mac mini

----------


## Butterfly

yes I do have a mac mini,

the mac as a machine are fine, it's just the stupid MacOS X

anyone who claim that MacOS X is superior to XP or even Win2000, is either stuck with playing with the Finder all day because he doesn't know what else to do, or just don't know what an OS or a GUI should be

MacOS X == toy for 30 year old virgin geeks and AOL tards

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Macs are not perfect, but they are far superior to ANY version of Windows.

Windows is great for numbers and files, Macs are great for numbers and files and pretty much everything. Macs are for people with creativity and ambition, PC's are for internet cafe owners, accountants and wannabe authors.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^And for people who play Warcraft and watch Dragon Quest. :Smile:

----------


## tjyflhol

You can't play games on a Mac?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ No you can not... Games are for pooves and nerds.

----------


## tjyflhol

Sounds useless to me, even an Amiga 500 can play games.

----------


## Gerbil

1. Throw the Mac in the nearest Klong.
2. Buy a PC.
3. Adobe will sell you a nice copy of Photoshop.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> 1. Throw the Mac in the nearest Klong.


There's no point, they're so f'ing good these days they can swim and find their way home. :Smile: 




> 2. Buy a PC.


Give me some of the reasons why your better off with a p.c than a mac.




> 3. Adobe will sell you a nice copy of Photoshop


For $2000.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Sounds useless to me, even an Amiga 500 can play games.


So can a Nokia 3210, but post pubescents generally don't seek them out.  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Or better still, just revert the changes you've made in the last days on your computer to get back your prev version... oh it's a Mac.. can they do that ?


Yeah, it's called Time machine -- and it works quite well... 

Maybe educate yourself, before trying to tear down something and making yourself look silly in the progress.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Nah he does it coz he likes gettin a rise out of blokes.


By making himself look even more like an idiot? Mission accomplished. He hates getting private messages, though.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> anyone who claim that MacOS X is superior to XP or even Win2000, is either stuck with playing with the Finder all day because he doesn't know what else to do, or just don't know what an OS or a GUI should be


Now we know -- he doesn't actually do anything but play games -- of course he feels that way.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Let them be Daffy, they will never be in our league.

----------


## TizMe

Just restore your system from your latest backup. Easy.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I want to have sex with a sexy Thai girl who has a big pair of tits, right now.

----------


## Butterfly

> By making himself look even more like an idiot? Mission accomplished. He hates getting private messages, though.


yeah, we all know how creepy you are Quack Quack, so stop sending me your abusive and stalking PM, thank you. You are a nutjob, Steve Job would be proud.




> Let them be Daffy, they will never be in our league.


yeah, and that would be the league of lazy computer retards wouldn't it ?

----------


## Butterfly

> Macs are not perfect, but they are far superior to ANY version of Windows.


that's because you are computer illiterate, need a thread on TD to explain you how to insert and open a DVD, and you are completely lost outside iMovie and Photoshop, which you still need a thread about to perform simple task




> Macs are for people with creativity and ambition,


Macs doesn't give creativity to lazy fuckers, wankers, and frauds (Quack Quack), that's what their ads campaign do, and it works successfully because they are such fools and easy targets (computer losers). Only gays have the creativity and therefore deserve the Macs  :Razz:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

But you _are_ gay and I _am_ creative.

----------


## Butterfly

^ sorry I don't go to gay Sauna for a free BJ  :Smile: 

granted, you do have some good taste for mixing videos and music together, not sure if we could call it creativity though, maybe some talent  :Razz: 

regardless, the mac didn't give you that, God did, so buy a fucking PC and be 1000% more productive with your "creativity", you will accomplish more and much faster.

----------


## baldrick

macs are teh "in thing" since osx came out - every fashion poof has one now

----------


## Fondles

> Macs are not perfect, but they are far superior to ANY version of Windows.


Windows 7 is pretty bloody good.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> macs are teh "in thing" since osx came out - every fashion poof has one now



A Ferrari is nice and looks cool - does that mean it is a shit car?




> ^ sorry I don't go to gay Sauna for a free BJ 
> 
> granted, you do have some good taste for mixing videos and music together, not sure if we could call it creativity though, maybe some talent 
> 
> regardless, the mac didn't give you that, God did, so buy a fucking PC and be 1000% more productive with your "creativity", you will accomplish more and much faster.


Maybe you are right, but I am Mac savvy now - too late to change to Windows pop up alert or whatever the latest is. Don't you have both?

Of course you do, you buy anything.  :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

> does that mean it is a shit car?


on a large percentage of the worlds road I would prefer a honda wave  :Very Happy:

----------


## matsalleh

> Windows 7 is pretty bloody good.


Have to agree with that, am on 7127 and have ditched XP on the laptop!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Only gays have the creativity and therefore deserve the Macs


There we go - he finally admitted to being gay. Thanks Butty..




> yeah, and that would be the league of lazy computer retards wouldn't it ?


Far preferable to the league of idiots that put their foot through their ceiling by mistake.




> 1. Throw the Mac in the nearest Klong.
> 2. Buy a PC.
> 3. Adobe will sell you a nice copy of Photoshop.


Ah, another guy who has no clue - and then refuses to answer what exactly makes PCs better (typical).




> regardless, the mac didn't give you that, God did


Oh, right, you believe in the tooth fairy and santa claus as well - no wonder you advocate a PC.




> macs are teh "in thing" since osx came out


They've been the 'in thing' ever since Microsoft never bothered doing anything about viral infections on their platform, and in fact, encourages viral infections.

Generally, people who need to get their work done, and not spend untold hours on 'maintenance' use Macs. Cognitively dissonant people use PCs, brag about them, and consider it 'normal' to deal with malware and virus infections and having to reinstall XP every 2-3 months -- and when called on it, will lie and claim they NEVER do any such thing.

----------


## Butterfly

^ you are delusional Quack Quack, macs are for clueless poof and computer illiterate

you are the living proof of a mac tard, completely lost outside the Finder, still stuck with the single mouse button. Watching a Mac user in front of a PC is like watching a cave man looking at a modern car, they have no fucking clue.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ ^ ^

Sez the guy who owns a Mac, doesn't use it, yet claims authority and familiarity ??

So, thus far, by your own admission, we know for a fact that you are:

- gay
- a clueless poof
- computer illiterate

So far, I am quite impressed by how accurate your self-analysis actually is -- as far as I'm concerned, you are spot on.

You see, not that you have any, but the legitimacy of any of your statements is totally undermined by you actually owning and using a Mac, thus being a 'closet' Mac user (the 'closet' reference, of course, fitting further with your self-evaluation).

The fact that you are browsing this site (or, rather, reading my posts) with a Mac really completely obliterates your entire argumentation further.

Salut, gamin!

----------


## Butterfly

^ ah Quack Quack, reading comprehension is not your strong, must be your American or Canadian education  :Smile: 

I said Mac users, not Mac owners. I don't even touch the Mac keyboard, I am running Plex and I have a nice remote control, never come in contact with the Finder which is probably the biggest POS desktop I have ever come across. Even KDE or GNOME is doing a better job and it's free.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> you are delusional Quack Quack, macs are for clueless poof and computer illiterate


I'm going to wind up Daffy Duck because I am bored, I know full well that Macs are used by most professionals in the media industry but Daffy doesn't know me from a bar of soap so i'll throw some more bait and watch him take it because it makes me feel cool.

Is that a fair translation 'fly?  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> you are delusional Quack Quack, macs are for clueless poof and computer illiterate
> 
> 
> I'm going to wind up Daffy Duck because I am bored, I know full well that Macs are used by most professionals in the media industry but Daffy doesn't know me from a bar of soap so i'll throw some more bait and watch him take it because it makes me feel cool.
> 
> Is that a fair translation 'fly?


Excellent translation -- I see you speak the international language of village idiots as well.

Butters pretty much laid himself bare as soon as it was apparent that he isn't French, but likes to pretend to be. Pretty angry little shrimp -- I wonder what his parents did to him, growing up.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

He's proud to be Belgian now that the French have been exposed as the worst tourists, but je must have a bit of French in him because in real life he is a bit smelly.

----------


## Mickmac

[at]Gentleman Scamp,

Have you considered downloading Paint.Net ?    It's free, (legal) has heaps of features and they have a good forum if you need help with something. I have been using it for about 2 years now for cropping, doctoring images etc, and for making banners for my website. Give it a go,

Mickmac

----------


## DaffyDuck

> He's proud to be Belgian now that the French have been exposed as the worst tourists, but je must have a bit of French in him because in real life he is a bit smelly.


Nope - Belgian, alright (or Quebecois). That'd be the smell as a give-away - well, that and complete incompetence when it comes to domestic handiwork.

----------


## plorf

> Originally Posted by plorf
> 
> 
> Or better still, just revert the changes you've made in the last days on your computer to get back your prev version... oh it's a Mac.. can they do that ?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's called Time machine -- and it works quite well... 
> 
> Maybe educate yourself, before trying to tear down something and making yourself look silly in the progress.


can they do that *?* <--- it's called a question mark.  :mid:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> [at]Gentleman Scamp,
> 
> Have you considered downloading Paint.Net ?    It's free, (legal) has heaps of features and they have a good forum if you need help with something. I have been using it for about 2 years now for cropping, doctoring images etc, and for making banners for my website. Give it a go,
> 
> Mickmac


Thanks for the suggestion, I may bear that in mind as a last resort but I'd rather have my Photoshop back, otherwise it would be like replacing the family pet with another cat that wasn't Muffin.

----------


## Butterfly

Scampy, remember who are your drinking sponsors, you silly cock ?  :Wink: 




> can they do that ? <--- it's called a question mark.


can you recompile your kernel under MacOSX ? of course not, fucking tossers and amateurs  :Razz:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> can you recompile your kernel


No but I can pull my scrotum over my penis...  Just.

----------


## melvbot

> can you recompile your kernel under MacOSX ? of course not, fucking tossers and amateurs


Yes you can if you have the developer tools installed.

p3wNeD again.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

With all due respect Mel, Macs have a good enough reputation without you having to bring nerd speak to the battle.

----------


## melvbot

> With all due respect Mel, Macs have a good enough reputation without you having to bring nerd speak to the battle.


I reserve it for when Butterfly makes one of his monumental computer related fuck ups, this is one of those times. 

 :Nutkick:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

True, I take it back.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by plorf
> ...


yeah, and the preceding "Oh, it's a Mac" certainly had a derisive sound to it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> can you recompile your kernel under MacOSX ? of course not, fucking tossers and amateurs


Sure can -- of course, spoken like a true champion of the uneducated, ignorant, and dumb class, that you are.

I *do* note that you have given up, finally, your pretending of being French - I'm glad to notice. No French citizen would be caught being as dumb as you. Where are you from, again? Algeria?




> I reserve it for when Butterfly makes one of his monumental computer related fuck ups, this is one of those times.


Isn't that everytime he posts?

----------


## Wallalai

Scampy, you look like a pro for loosing datas on your Mac. 

I suggest you buy an external firewire hard disk (100$) and a backup software like SuperDuper! ($27.95)
Then you have a bootable clone and several Gigs to save your important datas. Will save time and posts in the forum.  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Whoa!   ...I never said I lost any data, I just lost Photoshop - actually I have it for another 5 days and that's it, but all my files should be okay - I just won't have the key to the door so to speak.

----------


## oldgit

ʎɐqǝ uo pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ɐ ʎnq ı ǝɯıʇ﻿ ʇsɐן ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ

----------


## tjyflhol

Scamp give me a shout when you are in town next, you can take a copy off my computer.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ Whoa!   ...I never said I lost any data, I just lost Photoshop - actually I have it for another 5 days and that's it, but all my files should be okay - I just won't have the key to the door so to speak.


...and yet he refuses to grab a serial number, when it is placed right in front of him....

----------


## tjyflhol

Daffy you are not experienced enough with Scampy's ways yet.  

This is exactly what he's going to do.




> I think I'm gonna have to go to Fortune Town - I suppose i'll have to take my laptop with me also... Buy a copy of CS3 and kiss the arse of the snobby Thai technician who speaketh perfect English...


Don't waste your time offering common sense easier solutions, he's not interested.

----------


## lysander

> I have lost Photoshop - it asked me if I wanted to update and I said yes and now it asks me for a serial number, I am gutted...



You didn't 'lose' Photoshop. You just lost the ability to steal someone else's hard work. We can only hope that, in the very small pool of talent that you swim in, you make a star-stroking mega-buster of a movie and someone else steals it from you  and deprives you of your rightful income you second rate wankstain.

----------


## Butterfly

> Don't waste your time offering common sense easier solutions, he's not interested.


 :rofl: 




> You didn't 'lose' Photoshop. You just lost the ability to steal someone else's hard work. We can only hope that, in the very small pool of talent that you swim in, you make a star-stroking mega-buster of a movie and someone else steals it from you and deprives you of your rightful income you second rate wankstain.


 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> Yes you can if you have the developer tools installed.
> p3wNeD again.


and of course this is all free to install ? 

or do you need to download 2 GB of worthless Maclibs ?  :Razz:

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> Yes you can if you have the developer tools installed.
> p3wNeD again.
> 
> 
> and of course this is all free to install ? 
> 
> or do you need to download 2 GB of worthless Maclibs ?


Yep its free, part of the optional installs on the install discs.  :Nutkick:

----------


## Butterfly

^ yet, it's a Micro-Kernel (Mach kernel, called xnu) so all the "modules" are loaded into user-space, complete waste of time and resources. There is actually no point into recompiling a Micro-Kernel, so technically you can never recompile your Mac kernel. Thanks for playing  :Smile: 

 :Nutkick:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
> ^ Whoa!   ...I never said I lost any data, I just lost Photoshop - actually I have it for another 5 days and that's it, but all my files should be okay - I just won't have the key to the door so to speak.
> 
> 
> ...and yet he refuses to grab a serial number, when it is placed right in front of him....


Excuse me Quack Quack, but I do not have a spare terrabyte to download a serial number - I did look into it.




> You didn't 'lose' Photoshop. You just lost the ability to steal someone else's hard work. We can only hope that, in the very small pool of talent that you swim in, you make a star-stroking mega-buster of a movie and someone else steals it from you and deprives you of your rightful income you second rate wankstain.


Movie?  ..I don't do fiction, I have never even touched upon it. Lysander your vitirol for me is so passionate it is unsettling. I think we should settle it, that is if you are man enough to PM me and arrange something because it's getting tiresome now.




> Scamp give me a shout when you are in town next, you can take a copy off my computer.


Appreciated, but is it Mac compatible?   ..If not then I've arranged something similar with TFP. At the moment it is not my first priority as I still have it for a few more days but this thread has continued anyway as a platform for Butterfly and Daffy to slug it out.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> Yes you can if you have the developer tools installed.
> p3wNeD again.
> 
> 
> and of course this is all free to install ? 
> 
> or do you need to download 2 GB of worthless Maclibs ?


It comes included on every Mac OS X distribution DVD.

(This is almost too good and giddy for words - I almost feel guilty how easy his stupidity makes this)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Excuse me Quack Quack, but I do not have a spare terrabyte to download a serial number - I did look into it.


No, you did not.

The serials reader application you need is 1 megabyte
The serial number data file, is 4.2 megabytes.

You're looking at a total download of under 5 megabytes, which should download in less than 2 minutes, including un-archiving.

I have no idea where you are getting the terabyte number you keep talking about.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy you are not experienced enough with Scampy's ways yet.  
> 
> This is exactly what he's going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Duly noted - I have a friend like that as well. Despite being offered a quick and effective solution, he will dork around with various incorrect theories for weeks on end, while trying to waste my time continuously with additional questions -- when it gets to that phase, I usually just ignore his subsequent inquires, until usually a month later he 'fixes' his issue, by doing what I originally suggested.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I may have missed a post, I will go back and read again - if you are right and I can get this sorted today then I will owe you an apology.

----------


## Bigleg

Here's the crack...

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

I quote...



> http://hacker-vip.blogspot.com/2008/...ion-crack.html
> 
> How To:
> 
> 1. Download The TRial From Adobe.
> 
> here i test using Adobe Photoshop CS3
> 
> Adobe - Resume downloads
> ...

----------


## tjyflhol

Just stop and think about it Scamp, how would you need a terrabyte to download one serial number for photoshop?  It doesn't make any sense.  Just think for a change.

----------


## Butterfly

"Scampy" and "think" in the same sentence ? that's not logical Captain,

----------


## Wallalai

> Scampy, remember who are your drinking sponsors, you silly cock ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by plorf
> 
> ...


Stupid moron. Can you recompile your kernel under Windows ? And even on Linux there is less than a few % of the users who will compile their kernel. Completely useless as only the useful modules are loaded. (in case you don't know).

----------


## BigRed

> ^ Whoa! ...I never said I lost any data, I just lost Photoshop - actually I have it for another 5 days and that's it, but all my files should be okay - I just won't have the key to the door so to speak.


Yes, you would have to be a right idiot to lose all your photos wouldn't you ?
like this prat  (All 9,416 of my photos have vanished)https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/48231-all-9-416-my-photos-have.html 

oh, hang on a bit...

----------


## DaffyDuck

I guess Scampy never bothered downloading the serial numbers.

----------


## tjyflhol

Of course he didn't.  :Smile: 

You summed it up very well here..




> Despite being offered a quick and effective solution, he will dork around with various incorrect theories for weeks on end, while trying to waste my time continuously with additional questions -- when it gets to that phase, I usually just ignore his subsequent inquires, until usually a month later he 'fixes' his issue, by doing what I originally suggested.

----------


## DaffyDuck

I wonder how much longer it'd take him if I posted the number here (which I won't)

----------


## tjyflhol

I think he already has travelled all the way to fortune and paid to get a new copy installed.  Since it was the stupidest way to do it, obvious choice for him.

----------


## DaffyDuck

You're probably right - I hate it when people confirm the myth of the dumb computer user...

----------


## Butterfly

what did you expect ? he is a mac user, that's how they do things, make it more complex and inefficient for simple stupid tasks

but at least it looks pretty and it all that matters  :Razz:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

The Fresh Prince kindly had a go at re-installing the Adobe CS3 disk at his gaff the other night but it did not work, he deleted the application completely and started again but to no avail.

I took the 2 disc installation home with me and just tried myself but unchecked the boxes for the Adobe applications I do not need and it DID reinstall successfully.

So I have dragged it back into the dock and opened it up and it is still on the trial period, now with just two days remaining.

A videographer I know in Samui says that it is nigh on impossible to crack Photoshop these days and I may have to go for an older version which probably wouldn't make much difference to be being that I only know how to use about 10% of CS3.

Thanks again TFP, I will arrange the return of your disks - I have no idea what the second disk was/is for - I was not asked to insert it.

So what now, perhaps take my laptop into Fortune Town, choose a copy shop and buy one if they can install it cracked and ready to go, there and then?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> So I have dragged it back into the dock and opened it up and it is still on the trial period, now with just two days remaining.


Of course it is - neither of you have deleted and removed the preferences and plists that contain the registration information.




> A videographer I know in Samui says that it is nigh on impossible to crack Photoshop these days


I could expand on that, but, in a nutshell, he's wrong -- it's not a question of cracks, it's a question of having access to the proper serial numbers -- which I have pointed you at repeatedly.




> So what now, perhaps take my laptop into Fortune Town, choose a copy shop and buy one if they can install it cracked and ready to go, there and then?


Sure, I think it's a great idea foregoing a free solution that could be downloaded in 2 minutes or less, and instead supporting the local economy in return for a crack that will expire a couple of months down the road. Go for it.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Of course it is - neither of you have deleted and removed the preferences and plists that contain the registration information.


He's right, thats what I forgot to do to yours and is what I did differently when I re-installed mine. Having a few beers whilst we tried to do it probably wasn't the best idea. :Smile: 

It was a while ago when I did it but I remember a few files in Applications/Utillities that needed to be uninstalled and then deleted. and then there were some files in Library.

Could you give us the routes for any other files that we missed Daffy?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Plists, ah yes - the plists, now I have to find those and delete them all then restart my  laptop.

Daffy, you are a diamond laced with sarcasm - I have to get something to eat before I pass out but i'll be back with a report, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I think I need to go to user/library/recieps and there are only two folders there;

com.adobe.distiller
com.adobe.Acrobat.Pro

So only these to delete?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Could you give us the routes for any other files that we missed Daffy?


You may be lucky and still have the uninstaller on your system - here's a quote from the readme file:-

IMPORTANT: Mac OS has new uninstall functionality. DO NOT drag applications to the trash to uninstall them. To safely uninstall on Mac OS X, double-click the product installer in Applications\Utilities\Adobe Installers. Authenticate as an administrator, then select Remove Components and follow the on-screen instructions.

It may not work of course as you've taken out a lot of stuff manually but maybe worth a shot.

If, as I feel you guys screwed up the uninstallation, or  no longer have the removal utility (it's on the installation DVD, though), try this:

Adobe - Adobe CS3Clean Script

Be VERY CAREFUL, and BE SURE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS VERY CAREFULLY, before running this. It is a very powerful, but very effective utility, but will delete EVERYTHING Adobe related. DO NOT EXECUTE THIS UTILITY DRUNK, or after having had 'just a few beers' (which almost guarantees that you will).

After your system has been purged and cleaned and virginized, you can reinstall, and now do yourself a favor, and look around for the appropriate serial numbers first.

The end result of all of this is that something that could have been resolved within minutes, pages and days ago, is now wasting everyone's time - just because of stupidity and deliberate ignorance.

----------


## tjyflhol

How many warnings about this do you need Daffy?  You'll be getting the headaches soon...

----------


## Butterfly

not sure which Mac user is more stupid ? Quack Quack or Scampy ?  :Razz: 

probably both, at the top of their game  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> 
> Could you give us the routes for any other files that we missed Daffy?
> 
> 
> You may be lucky and still have the uninstaller on your system - here's a quote from the readme file:-
> 
> IMPORTANT: Mac OS has new uninstall functionality. DO NOT drag applications to the trash to uninstall them. *To safely uninstall on Mac OS X, double-click the product installer in Applications\Utilities\Adobe Installers.* Authenticate as an administrator, then select Remove Components and follow the on-screen instructions.
> ...


This is all I have in the Adobe installers file.

Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Add or Remove Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium
Add or Remove Adobe Creative Suite 3 Design Premium 1

Look Daffy, I sincerely appreciate your time and advice but this is out of my league and as you said, I need to be VERY CAREFUL. This is my first computer, NOT my first laptop and I don't think I should do anything unless I know exactly what I am doing. 

I will take the thing all over town if I have to, maybe one of the Apple staff would be willing to sort it out for a little tip.

It's not a simple process unless you are very Mac/computer savvy which with all due respect you are and I am not.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> How many warnings about this do you need Daffy?  You'll be getting the headaches soon...


ROTFLOL!

(Blocking this thread, now)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> How many warnings about this do you need Daffy?  You'll be getting the headaches soon...


How typically smug of you; an attitude you no doubt justify with your superior computer knowledge...  God knows you spend enough time in front of one. I'm sincere here and giving the thread my full attention, I've followed the steps as far as I feel safe doing.

----------


## tjyflhol

> It's not a simple process


Yes it is. 

He's talking about getting a serial number downloaded and typing it into some boxes.

Why are you so worried about it?  You can do it from home right now.  It doesn't cost you anything.

----------


## Butterfly

Scampy if you had bought a PC like the rest of the civilized world, you wouldn't have to rely on Daffy or cryptic silly Mactardess to do anything properly, anyone would have solved this in 2min with a few clicks

you fucked up, again  :Smile:

----------


## tjyflhol

Would this work...




> 1) Complete installation as usual 
>  2) Go to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe *Photoshop* *CS3*\AMT 
>  3) Delete the file called application.sif 
>  4) Enjoy!


From this link, that I found on google. Fuck knows why I bother though.

Remove CS3 trial period without using a serial number - adobe.photoshop.windows | Google Groups

----------


## Butterfly

See Scampy, on a PC, done in less than a few seconds, no need to go into silly complex loop ala mac

and they said the Mac is easy to use and for everyone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

just another lie from Apple,

----------


## tjyflhol

Someone on that thread says it works for MACs too.




> THANKS!!!!! this was a Great Help! i have a MAC and i found that its 
>  worked on macs too all you have to do is right click on *photoshop* *cs3* 
>  then recorces then AMT then delete the file you where talking about and 
>  it worked great!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Would this work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1) Complete installation as usual 
>  2) Go to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe *Photoshop* *CS3*\AMT 
> ...


Thankyou, I'll try it now.




> Fuck knows why I bother though.


Well you'd better figure that one out then, you're intelligent enough.

----------


## tjyflhol

It's actually because I would like to prove to you that you don't need to start a thread on it, you don't need to see a specialist apple guy, you don't need to take your computer all over town, and you don't have to pay for it.  you can fix these siimple problems quite easily by yourself, as everybody else seems to do.

The sooner you are self sufficient enough to learn how to use google the better.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Well it's a good thread and yes I read far enough to see that it worked for Macs also but I can't find no .Sif file anywhere. Don't worry about it, it's not worth the mockery (to me anyway, might be to you) - thanks Daffy, thanks Butterfly for keeping it entertaining and thanks Tiffy for the link - I hadn't seen that one on Google, yeah maybe I need to choose my keywords better but I do try these days - in fact Google answers about 70% of my questions - if not I'd have my own forum.

----------


## tjyflhol

I typed in 'photoshop, serial numbers'.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

^^ glad we could help Scampy  :Razz: 

one last tip: enter the SHELL mode, and do something like "cd CS3.app", this is where the file is probably

you know how to enter the SHELL, right ?  :Razz:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> you know how to enter the SHELL, right ?


Nope.




> I typed in 'photoshop, serial numbers'.


Doesn't matter - I still don't have this .sif file to delete. TFP and I have both tried, maybe we don't spend enough time at our computers.

----------


## tjyflhol

And if you'd googled that you'd find a number of other ways to solve your problem.  

Just trying to save you some time and money here Scamp.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

No worries mate, it would be easier to digest without the angle of belittlement that's all, wonder who you got that from eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaffyDuck

> And if you'd googled that you'd find a number of other ways to solve your problem.  
> 
> Just trying to save you some time and money here Scamp.


How many warnings about this do you need tjyflhol? Aren't you getting the headaches already...

----------


## tjyflhol

^ I know, I know..




> No worries mate, it would be easier to digest without the angle of belittlement that's all, wonder who you got that from eh?


Who did I get it from? I've been belittling you all by myself since 2003 when you had trouble finding mashed potatoes in BKK.  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Yeah, whatever - doesn't matter if you picked it up recently or were born with it but it's not a pleasant trait to have and certainly not one I admire in people.

I'm a clown on my own terms and at my own expense, it stems from a childhood attention deficit and a harmless penchant for making people laugh but when I have a genuine query and the reams of computer jargon Google serves up don't help then I come here and my sincerity is clear.

Those who need a fool to push against for whatever reasons of self elevation, I cater for on virtually a daily basis, there are some occasions however where I see the value in this forum, beyond a launch pad for behaving how I can't or wouldn't in reality, as a useful tool to interact with other expats, help and be helped - and I know you don't think I help others but other posters are more private than I am and therefore contact me as such.

I'm off to Fortune Town now anyway as I have to pick up some VHS tapes so I think the best thing to do is take my laptop into a Mac shop, ask them to delete all evidence of CS3 and try the install again when I get home.

----------


## tjyflhol

You might as well ask them to reinstall it for you.

----------


## Butterfly

Scampy, you should think of getting some basic training for using MacOS, it shouldn't be that hard, even for you  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I can think of it.  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Okay, I have been to all three i-Studios in Fortune Town plus two of the DVD copy shops and they all seem to say the same thing - that I have two options, one is to erase and re-install my hard disk which I can't do because the installation disks for my MacBook Pro were lost in Hong Kong in 2007, and the second is to buy a new computer because Adobe now recognizes my laptop as a pirate user.

So there's now the diagnosis of five professional/semi pro Mac employees/professional pirates thrown into the mix just to add to the confusion, they were all very helpful and sympathetic and what they said also explains why The Fresh Prince and I were unable to do anything.

I honestly don't know who to believe or trust, I just know that I can no longer design anything unless I go for option three which is spend 66,000 baht on something I need but only use a fraction of a percentage of. 

Melvbot, Daffy - if any of you know exactly what you are doing and are confident you can put things back to normal in my laptop then I will gladly pay.

----------


## Butterfly

Mactardess and Monkeyness is a dangerous combination, obviously those Thai guys have no fucking clue, again no surprise

the best financial option at this stage: buy a nice powerful laptop at Tesco for 15,000 THB and then install CS2 for 100 THB

Problem solved,

You can throw away the Mac or use it for parts,

----------


## melvbot

Cant you just re-install the trial and use that? 

There will be a way of removing all the Adobe traces but based on past performance Scamp I doubt you're up to it.

 An alternative would be to try another  photo editing app, it all depends on what features you need and how much editing you do.

----------


## slackula

Apologies if this has been mentioned upthread, I haven't time to read all the posts.

How about using AppZapper? That will scan for all the files associated with an app before deleting it, it is much better that the default of dragging the app to trash which leaves things lying around, it might be enough so that CS3 will re-install. Plus you get an ultra-cool ray gun icon for your dock  :Smile: 

It's trial-ware, about 12$ if you want to keep it but it lets you zap a few apps (5 I think) before it locks up.

AppZapper - The uninstaller Apple forgot.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

That is worth a try, many thanks Slakula...  I do however fear that my laptop has been given the black mark by Adobe, but if this will wipe out my record for piracy then it's worth a shot.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm a clown on my own terms and at my own expense


If that were true, I wouldn't care, but what you are doing is wasting other people's time and resources, over and over, with absolutely no concern for that, and apparently believing that others' time is equally worthless to your own.

Undoubtedly, you will find the number of people willing to help you, repeatedly, to be dwindling rapidly. Certainly, you can count me as 'minus one', as I have absolutely no motivation to provide any future assistance or suggestions to you, ever. The only difference is that I'm giving you the courtesy of letting you know.




> Melvbot, Daffy - if any of you know exactly what you are doing and are confident you can put things back to normal in my laptop then I will gladly pay.


I do, and I can (me running a copy of CS3 on my Mac that works fine, and that doesn't expire would support that), but I won't for the reasons outlined above. I'm not interested in your money.

That's it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> How about using AppZapper? That will scan for all the files associated with an app before deleting it, it is much better that the default of dragging the app to trash which leaves things lying around, it might be enough so that CS3 will re-install. Plus you get an ultra-cool ray gun icon for your dock


He's been given a detailed link to an effective CS3 uninstall utility from Adobe, a free download, with detailed instructions. He's not even bothered following that. He's just wasting your time.

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> 
> How about using AppZapper? That will scan for all the files associated with an app before deleting it, it is much better that the default of dragging the app to trash which leaves things lying around, it might be enough so that CS3 will re-install. Plus you get an ultra-cool ray gun icon for your dock 
> 
> 
> He's been given a detailed link to an effective CS3 uninstall utility from Adobe, a free download, with detailed instructions. He's not even bothered following that. He's just wasting your time.


OK, point taken, but there are many roads to nirvana..

I like pimping AppZapper because of the cool dock icon  , which reminds me of my childhood, and it does do a good job of cleaning out stuff that OS X leaves behind imho.

It was just a humble suggestion, personally I have used the Gimp for all my pixel-pushing needs for years on several platforms because PhotoShop freaks me out, Gimp on OS X works fine for me (with the upgraded X11) in conjunction with iPhoto etc.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It was just a humble suggestion, personally I have used the Gimp for all my pixel-pushing needs for years on several platforms because PhotoShop freaks me out, Gimp on OS X works fine for me (with the upgraded X11) in conjunction with iPhoto etc.


Pixelmator and iPhoto pretty much serve most of my needs -- when I work beyond the Point-n-Shoot, I use Aperture for tweaking.

Photoshop is overkill for 98% of users out there, but because of mental lethargy, most refer to it, and think they need it.




> OK, point taken, but there are many roads to nirvana..


In fact, AppZapper does a great job, especially with programs coded by idiots, like Adobe and Symantec products.

The problem isn't the utility - Scampy doesn't want a solution, he wants sympathy for his predicament, he wants someone to do wipe his arse for him, and he absolutely does not want to spend even 30 seconds on figuring something out for himself - he just seems to be craving attention desperately, with absolutely no regard towards wasting other people's time. Basically, IMO, he's proven worthless.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

It's a shame you feel that way DD, though I think you've had that opinion bestowed upon you somewhat by somebody else. Pixellator is excellent and should suit my needs very well, I am already using it and it's very user friendly.

I agree with you about Photoshop being mostly overkill but it is used by the company that print my DVD's and they don't use Macs - I give them a flashstick with my designs and supervise them as they align everything hence the dependancy on Photoshop, however I have no printing to do right now and perhaps there will be a way for Pixelmator to work with them.

I have downloaded AppZapper and will try it out today, just because I didn't have time to do it yesterday and post a report before you posted your dismissal of me doesn't mean that this whole thread is an attention seeking ploy and that the true reality is that I have no need for Photoshop for my business - I'm on the verge of _'how dare you'_ with that one, but you don't know me from a bar of soap so i'll let it pass - it's not like you know me in person and act like a mate in the flesh then belittle me online, bitterly taunt me about my financial situation and pursuade other posters I'm not worth helping and pop up on my msn messenger acting the friend and fishing for gossip. Perhaps I should block him here too.

When people give you advice, you can only try - it may not work for you or it may be out of your league if you are not as experienced as some you can only try, and what may seem easy to the person giving advice, maybe bomb disposal for the person taking it, or their computer just may be set up a tad differently.

You may also receive advice you don't want - for example _"Throw away your Mac and get a PC"_ or recommendations that you are not ready to take on until you have explored every angle in getting the software you know and are familiar with back - again, other people's opinions are expected to be instantly compatible with that of a complete stranger who is used to his own way of ding things.

I live in a miserable bedsit out of town and earn less than a kindergarten teacher so if me offering you a couple of thousand baht is taken as indication for stringing you all along and time wasting then as you said, don't bother with me in the future.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It's a shame you feel that way DD, though I think you've had that opinion bestowed upon you somewhat by somebody else.


No worries, Scampy, you did it all yourself. No other help needed. (*)




> I agree with you about Photoshop being mostly overkill but it is used by the company that print my DVD's and they don't use Macs - I give them a flashstick with my designs and supervise them as they align everything hence the dependancy on Photoshop, however I have no printing to do right now and perhaps there will be a way for Pixelmator to work with them.


In Pixelmator --> SAVE AS --> Photoshop

Pixelmator saves in 'Photoshop' format (as well as several other formats), and Photoshop is able to open dozens of graphical formats -- something you would have discovered if you had spent 5 minutes or more with Pixelmator (and you would know about Photoshop, if you had used it, as you claim).




> it's not like you know me in person and act like a mate in the flesh then belittle me online, bitterly taunt me about my financial situation and pursuade other posters I'm not worth helping and pop up on my msn messenger acting the friend and fishing for gossip. Perhaps I should block him here too.


I have no idea what you are going on about.




> I live in a miserable bedsit out of town and earn less than a kindergarten teacher so if me offering you a couple of thousand baht is taken as indication for stringing you all along and time wasting then as you said, don't bother with me in the future.


Cute (albeit futile) fishing for sympathies, and yes, I won't bother with you in the future.



(*) About an hour's worth spent reading most threads you started paints a sufficiently clear picture of you, and there was no for anyone else but yourself to bring that picture into focus.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Problem solved, with the help of melvbot and a few others - it took 8 pages, partly because Adobe has upped it's security since many of the threads on Google were posted and partly because a lot of people just want to bitch, critique and waffle - same as any other thread in the forum.




> In Pixelmator --> SAVE AS --> Photoshop
> 
> Pixelmator saves in 'Photoshop' format (as well as several other formats), and Photoshop is able to open dozens of graphical formats -- something you would have discovered if you had spent 5 minutes or more with Pixelmator (and you would know about Photoshop, if you had used it, as you claim).


Here's a great example - Daffy offers a great bit of info _(Pixelmator saves in 'Photoshop' format)_ - then has a dig at the fact I have not discovered that in the short time I have spent on Pixelmator. He's saved me looking into it and finding out, something I fortunately am not in a hurry to do - but I now see that he has done it only as a means of reinforcing his diatribe, nothing but a barbed offering but thanks anyway, and I'm sorry that I hadn't figured that out myself in the last 18 hours but it only occurred to me today.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Cute (albeit futile) fishing for sympathies, and yes, I won't bother with you in the future.


I don't want sympathy, I have very good life with no responsibilities but I keep that bit quiet. You can't make real enemies playing the chump and the fool, and as for this thread, i'll quote a Chinese proverb: He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever...  Gotta be something in that, it's Chinese.  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> Problem solved


It is customary (and gentlemanly  :Wink:  ) to share the solution so others with the same issue can see it and to prevent repeat postings on the same topic.

What sorted it?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Pixelmator really solved it, because now I know that I can do all the things I can do with Photoshop AND save it as a Photoshop compatible file. I will miss Photoshop but I am due to replace my laptop end of this year so I suppose I can get it again then if I do find something I could do on it that I can't on Pixelmator, I reckon 90% of Photoshop never needs to be used unless you work for a big magazine or ad company.

Thanks again for the ray gun, I love the sound it makes...  I don't know yet if I can batch zap or not, I used it before re-installing Photoshop but I got the same shit - one day remaining. I did wonder if changing my Mac password will help but I don't think it will, Adobe have other ways of recognizing the source of the piracy.

I will re-zap all my Adobe files once my Photoshop trial period has ended fully which will be in the next twelve hours, but not yet - I want my CS3 to expire peacefully and with dignity.

Thanks to Melvbot, Quack Quack, The Fresh Prince and yourself Slaku - hope I haven't missed anyone.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Thanks again for the ray gun, I love the sound it makes... I don't know yet if I can batch zap or not, I used it before re-installing Photoshop but I got the same shit - one day remaining. I did wonder if changing my Mac password will help but I don't think it will, Adobe have other ways of recognizing the source of the piracy.


 (shakes head)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

_*Stretches arms*_

Good that all us Mac users stick together isn't it Quack Quack.  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> (shakes head)



agree

*shrug*

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

What gives...  Did I use the ray gun incorrectly?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> _*Stretches arms*_
> 
> Good that all us Mac users stick together isn't it Quack Quack.


We're not Australians, who indiscriminately consider anyone a mate simply by virtue of having dropped from a vagina on Australian soil.

...and while there is a certain solidarity amongst Mac users, that 'welcome' can be worn thin very quickly by lack of respect for others' time. We're Mac users, not psychologists... or nannies...

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> lack of respect for others' time.


Well that's all in your head _mate_...  I started this thread because I wanted to share my PS3 issue with 'local' Mac users, not a bunch of merkin teenagers on a forum written in 2006 that Google coughed up.

As a result, it's taken a few too many pages, but the problem has been rectified with a replacement program that should suit my needs and I've learned some new stuff too.

Is this merely a bitter loss of face because there was a time when Adobe could be cracked and now it ain't so easy?

Would you heed the advice and feedback of a retired Photographer in Berlin, a computer programer in Watford and a gaggle of Mac staff in Bangkok against that of a few strangers who are going from their own experiences, a pot head with motivation in minus figures who is only here to observe, distract and lose a mate he obviously didn't value as much as the forum and a snooty Aussie hater with a bee in his bonnet who calls himself Daffy Duck?

Well, I put all the comments in a big pot and picked the ones that I felt safe with - and as I said:




> the problem has been rectified with a replacement program that should suit my needs and I've learned some new stuff too.


So what is the issue here? 

The thread has been concluded with a satisfactory ending and you've been thanked, the only reason for hanging around now is what?

That should close it when the penny drops.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Is this merely a bitter loss of face because there was a time when Adobe could be cracked and now it ain't so easy?


Are you deliberately proving to be dense, and clueless - I have stated, earlier in the thread, that I have a copy of Creative Suite / Photoshop running just fine, in a cracked condition, without any fear of expiration. The very first link I posted would have provided you with any and all serial number and crack information - where was that, on the 1st or 2nd page?




> Would you heed the advice and feedback of a retired Photographer in Berlin, a computer programer in Watford and a gaggle of Mac staff in Bangkok against that of a few strangers who are going from their own experiences, a pot head with motivation in minus figures who is only here to observe, distract and lose a mate he obviously didn't value as much as the forum and a snooty Aussie hater with a bee in his bonnet who calls himself Daffy Duck?


You know what? You're the only one just trying to save face, here - so, just frak off!

One of your 'mates' suggested I not place you on ignore, for some reason of entertainment, but as it stands, I should have trusted my first instinct, and just kept you on ignore. It's your time you're wasting from now on.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Are you deliberately proving to be dense, and clueless - I have stated, earlier in the thread, that I have a copy of Creative Suite / Photoshop running just fine, in a cracked condition, without any fear of expiration. The very first link I posted would have provided you with any and all serial number and crack information - where was that, on the 1st or 2nd page?


Then I shall try again, it's not an emergency now I have Pixelmator.




> One of your 'mates' suggested I not place you on ignore, for some reason of entertainment, but as it stands, I should have trusted my first instinct, and just kept you on ignore. It's your time you're wasting from now on.


Would that be the same 'mate' that I had to block on msn messenger for three months? I unblocked him a couple of days ago and as usual he was thirsty for information about me, but he lost my trust a while ago. Somebody who belittles you to complete strangers on a public forum but is respectful to you in private - that's not a mate, and I'm a fool to have taken so long to see it. Obviously he has more to gain from publicly defaming me than the simplest rules of friendship, and I tell you what - he hates it when he gets it back. 

I'm sure the likes of Loy Toy or Gallowspole think I post a load of shite at times, but they will ignore it, same as most people worth knowing would... Not crown themselves ringleader of the detractors then pop up on msn when I am busy working asking _'What's up dude?'_ as if it's normal to be openly two faced and change it at will. Not my loss anyway, and I'm sure he won't lose any sleep over it.

----------


## Butterfly

This thread is hilarious, and a perfect demonstration of Mactardess  :rofl: 

Quack Quack oWnED by Scampy  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

How I lost Photoshop 



I was too cheap to pay for it.

----------


## melvbot

> I have a copy of Creative Suite / Photoshop running just fine, in a cracked condition, without any fear of expiration. The very first link I posted would have provided you with any and all serial number and crack information - where was that, on the 1st or 2nd page?


Daffy seems to be the embodiment of why some people think Mac users are self important and snobbish. He jumped on me in another thread for saying I might "acquire" a piece of software, now hes going on about how he uses a cracked version of Photoshop.

https://teakdoor.com/photoshop-and-ph...ml#post1120067 (Lightzone, photo enhancer for Mac/Linux/Windows)

Whats wrong Daffy, the developer not working hard enough for you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

:rofl:  and OwnED by melvbot

Quack Quack is your typical double standard arrogant double faced bragging delusional American  :Razz:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
>  I have a copy of Creative Suite / Photoshop running just fine, in a cracked condition, without any fear of expiration. The very first link I posted would have provided you with any and all serial number and crack information - where was that, on the 1st or 2nd page?
> 
> 
> Daffy seems to be the embodiment of why some people think Mac users are self important and snobbish. He jumped on me in another thread for saying I might "acquire" a piece of software, now hes going on about how he uses a cracked version of Photoshop.
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/photoshop-and-ph...ml#post1120067 (Lightzone, photo enhancer for Mac/Linux/Windows)
> ...


Wow, someone is taking this whole thing WAY too personal... Dumb people and their egos, I guess.

You might want to check my reply back to you in your thread, first, before your small victory dance.

Whatever - reason and common sense appear to be a lost cause...

----------


## melvbot

> Wow, someone is taking this whole thing WAY too personal...





> Dumb people and their egos, I guess..


Jeez Duffy, get over yourself.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Would that be the same 'mate' that I had to block on msn messenger for three months?


I'm not familiar with your personal social circle, or who you meant, as there's 2-3 different ones this would apply to. You don't have many fans, it seems.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> You don't have many fans, it seems.


I have a big one on the ceiling, a stand up 3 speed Hatari next to my desk and one of those tray ones to keep the laptop cool, that's three for starters, then there's the little ones in the computer.

----------


## slackula

> Quack Quack is your typical double standard arrogant double faced bragging delusional American


Since this thread is already a train wreck here's 2 cents from this newbie:

No, he isn't.

I've been poking around the forum for a few days now and have found many positive posts from almost everybody in this thread. With one notable exception*. I also got a lot of "greens" (still trying to work out the purpose of that) and one "red".



*The only "red" I got was from you, and was apparently sent simply because I said that I like OS X along with Slackware (and Knoppix for emergencies) which therefore makes me gay or something! 

So far (as a newbie) I see many positive and interesting threads and posts and contributions from *melvbot* and *DaffyDuck*, but absolutely zero from you. They might have diffences, but they sure as shit have put a lot more interesting stuff on this forum than you have from what I can see.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Slackula, what part of North America are you from?

----------


## slackula

> Slackula, what part of North America are you from?


I'm from Cardiff, Wales originally. Grew up in Yorkshire (which I consider to be the arsehole of the world; when god gives the world an enema the tube will be stuck into yorkshire), but I left the UK when I was 21 and therefore I have now lived abroad for most of my life.

I have visited North America a few times, and enjoyed my visits, but I certainly don't come from there, and I am at a loss to understand why you think I might.

----------


## Mr Brown

^ Scumpy reckons that these Septics stick together i.e Daffy is a septic wank and thought you might be as well because you disagreed with him

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ Scumpy reckons that these Spetics stick together i.e Daffy is a septic wank and thought you might be as well because you disagreed with him


Ah, the 'reverse mate' syndrome....typical.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Quack Quack is your typical double standard arrogant double faced bragging delusional American
> 
> 
> Since this thread is already a train wreck here's 2 cents from this newbie:
> 
> No, he isn't.
> 
> ...


typical Mactard logic, rooting for other mac tards, 

there is nothing positive to contribute in a circle jerk of mac tards, only exposing them and their stupidity

I think you and Quack Quack have done a pretty good job already  :Razz:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by Mr Brown
> 
> 
> ^ Scumpy reckons that these Spetics stick together i.e Daffy is a septic wank and thought you might be as well because you disagreed with him
> 
> 
> Ah, the 'reverse mate' syndrome....typical.


What _are_ you talking about?

All this diatribe from you just because I was unable to quack your PS code.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigRed

> I'm from Cardiff, Wales originally. Grew up in Yorkshire (which I consider to be the arsehole of the world; when god gives the world an enema the tube will be stuck into yorkshire),


You must have left Cardiff when you were too young to remember it then. How dare you insult Gods Country  :Wink:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I was in Cardiff for the first time a couple of months ago, it was nice and all the people talk funny.

----------


## Propagator

:Popcorn:  ::chitown::  :popcornpop:

----------


## slackula

> How dare you insult Gods Country


You try moving there aged 8 with a strong Welsh accent! Not fun getting beaten up by the local neanderthals on a daily basis because you "talk funny".

Nice scenery, just a pity it is stuck in a time warp.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

It has a castle in it, bang in the centre... I thought that was cool.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> You folks are really inept when it comes to using Google?
> 
> ***serialz.to*** Download Serials 2000, Serial Box and Updates get your Version of Serials2000 and all the Updates instantly!
> 
> Aside from that, I can highly recommend, instead, Pixelmator.
> 
> $59 (US $ - whatever that comes out to in your currency) and it provides you with most of the features of Photoshop that you will use, and for $59 you get a legitimate license.


Cant find server Quack Quack, CAN'T FIND SERVER, SAFARI CAN'T FIND SERVER!!

Same as they day I clicked on the link 16 days ago...  Now can you give me a set of numbers to put in the serial number box?  Probably not because you don't like me, but if you don't as you don't get, you can only try.

If you do, I will offer you a set of twelve family pics which I will make look really fucking good and I will put one of them in a frame for you.

But I know you ain't gonna come up with the goods and even if it did work then it will probably conk out after a few days.

Now Pixelmator - I may have ignored that advice at the time in the same way that a mother who had lost her baby would not want somebody else's baby, and you had lost a bit of credibility by that point for sending me a dead link.

I'm going to give Pixelmator a try, it sounds worth buying, BUT...

*Can it change the polar co-ordinates like on Photoshop?

Does it have guidelines and snap to grid effects like on Photoshop?

Can it make a photo black like on Photoshop?*

----------


## slackula

GIMP can do all that and a lot more. Interface is different from p-shop's but that can be fixed too.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Cant find server Quack Quack, CAN'T FIND SERVER, SAFARI CAN'T FIND SERVER!!


You snooze, you loose -- I guess it's somewhat my fault that you sat on your ass, doing nothing, for all this time?




> Same as they day I clicked on the link 16 days ago...


Really? I really wish you would not blatantly lie to try to save face -- you claimed something about a terabyte download back then, yet NEVER ever mentioned the site being unreachable -- which it wasn't, at that point, as I verified the link before I posted it. So, now we can add 'liar' to your repertoire of talents?

Knock yourself out:

Serials & keys - unlocks the world (same site, different URL)

Be sure to wait another month or so before clicking on it - and don't expect anymore help.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Really? I really wish you would not blatantly lie to try to save face -- you claimed something about a terabyte download back then, yet NEVER ever mentioned the site being unreachable -- which it wasn't, at that point


Conclusion:  I checked out your link then and did so again yesterday, both with unpleasant results, no lies involved only a knee jerk inaccuracy in that yesterday was the second time the link was dead, so don't be petty. I have tried some serial numbers that were emailed to me by a fellow Mac user and they came up as invalid. Jeez, why can't we have a happy relationship Quack Quack, why can't you be patient and polite and me call you Ducky or Daffers?

----------


## Wallalai

KIS

(basic image editing needs of most computer users, not to provide a replacement for professional image editing products)

just use Seashore - About

 :Wink:

----------


## Wallalai

> How I lost Photoshop 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too cheap to pay for it.


Many people think they need:




When 



will do the trick.   :Smile:

----------


## matsalleh

^
But  the Fireblade looks much better ! :P

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^^ Is that so?

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/54...py-review.html

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Okay, Pixelmator trial run out but it was horrible anyway compared to Photoshop, so I tried downloading and installing PS4 from Moldova and it worked perfectly only it didn't come with a crack code and I am gutted - I now have 29 days left and counting so I am doing as much good with it as I can, starting with designing some new business cards for my best Thai friend who I owe a favor to.



September 30th will be a very sad day for Scampy, I must Photoshop as much as I can before then.  :Sad:

----------


## lom

Try 1325-0802-3649-2616-7857-0778

----------


## slackula

GIMP  :Surprised:

----------


## baldrick

> starting with designing some new business cards for my best Thai friend who I owe a favor to.


who is the ugly fcuker in the bottom left hand corner ?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Try 1325-0802-3649-2616-7857-0778


Thanks Lom, BUT:

If I do, and it doesn't work - will I lose the 29 days trial I have remaining?




> GIMP


I'll have a look, but nothing beats Photoshop and I have an affinity with it.




> who is the ugly fcuker in the bottom left hand corner ?


Just some cock who was at her bar one night.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

the colour of the "hope to see you soon " needs to be changed - is not very visible

----------


## lom

> Thanks Lom, BUT:  If I do, and it doesn't work - will I lose the 29 days trial I have remaining?


Nope, if it doesn't work then you will still be on the trial period.
It is a serial# for Adobe Master collection CS4 for MAC, should work for you.
Don't register online afterwards and don't update Photoshop.

----------


## Butterfly

and don't forget to update PS CS4 Scampy, just after you enter the S/N  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Try 1325-0802-3649-2916-7857-0778


Well I'll be damned, when I typed the last digit I saw a green tick and that was it - I was informed that Adobe will be notified of my registration and that no personal stuff from my computer will be transmitted to them and I seem to have it back.

This seems to good to be true, but if I'm out of the woods after all the stress and hassle and kicking myself then Lom you have just done me possibly the best deed anybody on this forum has done and should we ever meet, the beers are on me - unless you need a business card designed, i'll do that too.

I greened you just for the gesture but I didn't think it would actually work, many thanks.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Too good to be true it was.



I do at least still appear to be able to continue the trial period.

----------


## lom

Strange, the keygen program works for my install and it generates 2 different keys, 1 for MAC's and 1 for Windows.

But, there was one more thing I had to do and that was block my PC's internet access to register.adobe.com.
I think the serial I gave you is ok but Adobe disabled it, your screenshot above says "Revoked"..

I'll generate another one for you and send it in a PM. 
Test that serail# without your MAC being connected to the internet, see if it is valid when it hasn't been checked online.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I copied it from your original post, I don't know why I changed one digit in my thankyou quote, I guess I was paranoid that Ant might contact Adobe and grass me up, but compare it to your original numbers and it should be spot on.

Thanks anyway Lom, you still made an effort and I appreciate the gesture.

----------


## Butterfly

I see that you failed to do the required update after it was entered, that would explain why it's invalid now

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Put your hand in your pocket you cheapskate.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I don't have a thousand quid to spend on Photoshop, Acrobat, Bridge and all the other 92% I have never and will never use.

The challenge continues, update soon.

----------


## Norton

> I'll have a look, but nothing beats Photoshop and I have an affinity with it.


Take your bloody computer to Fortune Tower and have someone install copy Adobe Creative Suite.  You're making this much harder than it needs to be.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I did already and unless I set my laptop to factory settings I was told by one of the Apple staff who was sympathetic to my cause and not just being a loyal Apple jobsworth that this was the case.

Other than buying a new laptop, this is the last resort and I still have a few more numbers to try, however I have a, (maybe unfound) concern that it could have the same effect as getting your PIN number wrong more than three times, but I will give it a try as soon as I have finished the dvd cover I am working on.

----------


## Norton

> unless I set my laptop to factory settings I was told by one of the Apple staff


My apologies.  Had forgotten you have a "use friendly" Apple. :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> ^ I don't have a thousand quid


actually you do,

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ And it is up to me what I spend it on, would you buy a Swiss army knife if you only needed a toothpick?

----------


## Butterfly

knowing that PS is your primary tool for your business, you should invest into it, not steal from it

----------


## Wallalai

^ But I'm sure Scampy will never mind others stealing his work.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

it would make sense to use a crack for testing the software for a few months, or if you were an occasional user

but in this case, it's plain stealing

----------


## slackula

> would you buy a Swiss army knife if you only needed a toothpick?


Remember you are talking to an assclown who thinks Windows XP is the bee's knees!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I just spent two hours on this as a gift for my brother and his wife for shouting my eggs benedict and watermelon juice when I visited them at the six senses resort last friday.

Earlier this year I was ticked off for not bringing a bunch of flowers when I stayed with them for four nights in London. That would have cost me between 7 and 15 quid (a weeks food shop budget here) and they would have lasted maybe a week.

With their first kid on the way I will send them this to go with their free wedding video and pics and ask them which they would prefer.

This was made from five different photos.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Oh shit, I've noticed a mistake - but once the layers are merged it can't be undone.  :Sad: 

Fok.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrsquirrel
> 
> 
> How I lost Photoshop 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too cheap to pay for it.
> 
> ...


that's my bike. 

the scooter? forget that for a pile of shit./

----------


## kingwilly

> knowing that PS is your primary tool for your business, you should invest into it, not steal from it





> ^ But I'm sure Scampy will never mind others stealing his work.


i'm sure he can justify it, somehow....

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Oh shit, I've noticed a mistake - but once the layers are merged it can't be undone. 
> 
> Fok.


What a total idiot you are...

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Come on then, how do you 'un-merge' layers?

I don't think the above effort is bad considering I'm self taught without any manuals, just the odd call to MTD.  :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ Come on then, how do you 'un-merge' layers?


You retain a **BACKUP** of your original layered file, and do a 'SAVE AS...' of a file after you flattened it and merged the layers, dumb ass.

Yeah, I bet that's a revelation to you - keeping a backup of the complex and editable version of the file, instead of just saving over it. What a concept.

----------


## Butterfly

^ he is a mactard, what else do you expect ? 

this is how 99% of mac users do it, they don't think, it's a mac, it does the thinking for them  :rofl:

----------


## 12Call

> ^ And it is up to me what I spend it on, would you buy a Swiss army knife if you only needed a toothpick?


Scampy, a grand is nothing as you cannot move on and make money without it.......or can you ?

----------


## slackula

> Oh shit, I've noticed a mistake


What is the mistake?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> Oh shit, I've noticed a mistake
> 
> 
> What is the mistake?


He photoshoped the wrong girl into the picture...

----------


## Norton

> You retain a **BACKUP** of your original layered file, and do a 'SAVE AS...' of a file after you flattened it and merged the layers


No need to flatten the .psd file.  Simply do a save as JPEG or other desired format and PS will create file name xxxxcopy.jpg.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Without reading back through the whole thread, did Scampy get it all sorted and re-installed?

I'm just about to install photoshop CS3 premium suite onto my new machine using the same discs that we couldn't get working on scampy's. (I know they work because they worked on my last mac)

What was the problem with his in the end?

Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ I would answer but you just called me and we had a nice chat about it.

----------


## Butterfly

^^ nothing solved, and still refuse to pay for it  :Smile: 

still working on the 30day trial

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> I'll have a look, but nothing beats Photoshop and I have an affinity with it.
> 
> 
> Take your bloody computer to Fortune Tower and have someone install copy Adobe Creative Suite.  You're making this much harder than it needs to be.



yes but this is MO for a scampy thread, do you recall him spending 3 years asking TV and TD which computer he should buy?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Cool! I remembered how I got mine working last time. I downloaded this crack:

Adobe CS3 Design Suite Premium Crack for Leopard

From this page:

The Pirate Bay - The world's largest BitTorrent tracker

and when you've downloaded the 15mb torrent, open it up, and it gives you a box with a 'Drop Zone'. 

Then just drag and drop the icon for Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Flash.....whatever....form you applications foulder into that box and wait 30sec's and hey presto any of those programs will now open up fine with no need for a serial and no 30 day trial period.

This is info for anyone else trying to do it as I'v already let Scampy know.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> yes but this is MO for a scampy thread, do you recall him spending 3 years asking TV and TD which computer he should buy?


Which is why he deserves to not receive any attention - three years??

WTF, did his parents ignore the bugger fok all while growing up? Should be a lesson to all about what to avoid doing, unless you want to be worse parents...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> You retain a **BACKUP** of your original layered file, and do a 'SAVE AS...' of a file after you flattened it and merged the layers
> 
> 
> No need to flatten the .psd file.  Simply do a save as JPEG or other desired format and PS will create file name xxxxcopy.jpg.


You know this, and I know that -- but since Dummy here has decided to flatten the file ('merge layers') and since he has a history of ZERO listening to more constructive and simpler solutions, I didn't even bother ... He's probably dead set on only using 'flatten image / merge layers'.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm just about to install photoshop CS3 premium suite onto my new machine using the same discs that we couldn't get working on scampy's. (I know they work because they worked on my last mac)
> 
> What was the problem with his in the end?


Scampy.

So you'll be just fine.

----------


## slackula

Just use Gimp




> From this page:


Downloading iWork and P-shop from Pirate Bay is one of the few successful methods being used to compromise Macs. 

OS X 'pirate' trojan resurfaces > Malware > Vulnerabilities & Exploits > News > SC Magazine Australia/NZ

iWork '09 trojan infects at least 20,000 machines?

Mac OS X Trojan Found In Pirated Photoshop CS4 -- Mac Security -- InformationWeek

----------


## Wallalai

^ People stealing softwares just deserve to get trojans and virii.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^^ Wasn't downloading PS from PB, only downloading a keygen. I've run a check, and I'm clean.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ People stealing softwares just deserve to get trojans and virii.


Agreed.... so far it seems to be working... :-)

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

DaffyDuck - shut it, I've sent you a green so.

Wallalai - why should I pay for it?

----------


## Wallalai

^ Photoshop is not free, the company had to pay developpers, and other investments to write the software. Understand ?

Or should I explain in french ?

Gimp is a GPL software and free for use and you can even rewrite it to your needs if you like.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ Photoshop is not free, the company had to pay developpers, and other investments to write the software. Understand ?


... albeit considering the mess Adobe is lately making of their general 'support' for the Mac, I am seriously questioning if they are even worth paying $1 for Photoshop.

They just released newly discovered compatibility problems with Photoshop and Snow Leopard -- things like the Open and Save dialogs crash it.

I guess a company like Adobe hasn't had access to the beta testing problem, or that testing Mac compatibility hasn't really been on their list of priorities....

----------


## Wallalai

It's maybe a mess (Don't know myself as I don't use it) that's not the point. It's not free.
If someone cannot afford to buy it he should look for semething cheaper or even free.
If I want to ride a sports bike when I can only afford a Honda Wave, am I allowed to steal a CBR ? Little bit carricatural but it's the same for me.  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It's maybe a mess (Don't know myself as I don't use it) that's not the point. It's not free.
> If someone cannot afford to buy it he should look for semething cheaper or even free.
> If I want to ride a sports bike when I can only afford a Honda Wave, am I allowed to steal a CBR ? Little bit carricatural but it's the same for me.


Oh no, I agree with your argument -- it's just my point being, that if a company charges money for something, they should at least deliver a product that works. Adobe clearly doesn't, which is why I use Pixelmator, instead of Photoshop, for example.

----------


## slackula

> that if a company charges money for something, they should at least deliver a product that works


I am sure the folks at MS would be intrigued to hear of your revolutionary business ideas  :Very Happy:

----------


## DaffyDuck

^^
I think I'm too far out in left field for them.

ROTFLOL!

----------


## splitlid

this guy seems pretty good at ps.

alltelleringet.com

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Okay, a member kindly PM'd me some serial numbers, three sets - a while back, and that kept me going for a while but now they're all invalid.

Basically, I can use PS4 but I need a new serial number each time I open it. 

Just tried to download another serial number but it's asking me to become a member and log in and all that stupid shit, I need another solution.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

You may as well try that patch thing I gave you for ps3 now then.

----------


## Butterfly

I have a serial number for you Scampy, will cost you 2 large Paulaner in Cowboy  :Razz:

----------


## lom

> I need another solution.


You can't just enter a valid licence number, you have to stop PS4 from "phoning home" as well.
You do that by editing your hosts file so that urls used for licence check points back to your own computer, ie the line will be busy whenever PS4 tries to phone home. 

Without that patch you'll need umpteens of licence number unless you remember to disconnect the computer from the internet each time you run PS4..

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> I need another solution.
> 
> 
> You can't just enter a valid licence number, you have to stop PS4 from "phoning home" as well.


Wrong - you need an Enterprise activation serial number -- it bypasses the activation 'call home' and just works. He was offered one on page one of the thread - 'nuff said.

----------

